# Good and easy floating plants



## B3TT45 (Oct 9, 2013)

Okay so I have a VERY brown thumb. All the plants I've introduced in my tank have died with the exception of anubias and marimo. Java fern died but left a bunch of babies and they've been growing a few months so I can't say if I had good luck or not...
Anyway, I want to provide safety and cover to my betta because there is not much of that in the tank. I've tried anacharis twice and after bunches and bunches, all of them have died. Water wisteria died, chain sword died, vallisneria too. 
Any ideas for extremely resistant floating plants? I don't have fertilizer or CO2, can't afford that stuff haha


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

Hmm. I was going to suggest water wisteria. I love it. But I fertilize weekly


----------



## B3TT45 (Oct 9, 2013)

My wisteria lasted for a few weeks but began yellowing and yellowing and turned brown and died :/ 

Anyone have ideas for plants?


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

Maybe duck weed?


----------



## B3TT45 (Oct 9, 2013)

I want something that my betta could maybe hide or hang out on or something. To my understanding, duck weed just floats on top and multiplies like crazy


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

Salvinia roots hang down and your betta could hide/play in them


----------



## B3TT45 (Oct 9, 2013)

This is my fault, I didn't say my tank size. I have a 10 gal aquarium. I just googled it and the Salvinia seems a bit big and it looks like it blocks a lot of light. I can't deprive my existing few plants of light haha


----------



## hellobird (Nov 11, 2015)

you can float anubias. Otherwise frogbit or water lettuce has nice long roots that your betta might like to hang out in.
If you're worried about them taking over the surface, you can use airline tubing and suction cups to confine them to an area. Just section off part of your tank with the tubing as the barrier.


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

Salvinia is pretty small, actually. Larger than duckweed, smaller than dwarf water lettuce. It is very resilient, too!

My favorite plant is Java Fern. Bought my first one at Petsmart. Because it went from being out of water to being in water, the main plants ended up having the leaves start to die, but little plantlets grew from the leaves, so I ended up with many smaller java ferns. I've bought larger ones from JDAquatics on this forum, very nice! Java ferns can be left floating, tied to driftwood or rocks, or planted in substrate, just don't bury the rhizome. Just quarantine plants that don't come in tubes, they will likely have small snails.


----------



## B3TT45 (Oct 9, 2013)

How would one take care of Salvinia?


----------



## B3TT45 (Oct 9, 2013)

BettaBeau said:


> Salvinia is pretty small, actually. Larger than duckweed, smaller than dwarf water lettuce. It is very resilient, too!
> 
> My favorite plant is Java Fern. Bought my first one at Petsmart. Because it went from being out of water to being in water, the main plants ended up having the leaves start to die, but little plantlets grew from the leaves, so I ended up with many smaller java ferns. I've bought larger ones from JDAquatics on this forum, very nice! Java ferns can be left floating, tied to driftwood or rocks, or planted in substrate, just don't bury the rhizome. Just quarantine plants that don't come in tubes, they will likely have small snails.


Okay I'll look into if any LFS has salvinia, and I won't worry about quarantine, I manually remove snail eggs


----------



## B3TT45 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey I've been Looking into hornwort. Is getting hornwort a good idea? I rather a plant that can float but not necessarily on the surface, maybe something my boy can interact with


----------

